# Wind/rain-proofing a kennel



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

With winter coming, I'm scurrying to build a goat shelter. We currently have one 12'x12' 3-sided stall that the two horses and two goats share. Needless to say, it's pretty cramped right now. So, I need to come up with another stall area for the goats.

Last year, we put up a 6'x10' stall up against one side of the horse stall using some dog kennel panels. (Sort of like this: http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/sectionj/beh/dog2.jpg) We covered the top, back, and side with a tarp held up in the middle by a thick PVC pipe and zip-tied onto the kennel. The side of the kennel against the horse stall only had a few inches of tarp hanging down. The problem with this was that it got stuffy inside on the warm days, there were little drafts coming in along the bottom, and rainwater dripped in at the front of the stall and the side against the horse stall. Not to mention that the tarp looked awful.

Dad does not want to use a tarp again. He wants something that looks nicer. Do any of y'all handy types have ideas of some kind of siding and roofing we could use?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you keeping an eye on Craigs List and any local "bargain shopper" type papers for used stuff? Another option in this area is "Rainbow Metal Siding". Simply a surplus outlet of regular metal roofing, but mismatched colors at major price reductions.

Bob


----------

